# Buy a Chevy Cruze, Get a Free Apple iPad – In Canada



## rdlviper (Oct 8, 2010)

Thats actually not a bad deal.... what iPad is it? I assume Wifi only? and 16gb model? Still thats like $499 value.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmmm strangely enough that is a tough choice, I almost feel like I should get the winter tire package instead. I could use an ipad though but don't think the wife would like that much 

Maybe I should hide it from her


----------

